

Student homework Q&A - studyacer
https://studyacer.com

======
thaumasiotes
You know, I might be a lot happier answering questions here if the whole thing
was free. I'm certainly not going to respond in the style "this question is
vaguely posed; please clarify X" when the point of the site is to hope your
answer is picked for a cash bonus. This is an odd mix of trying-to-appear-
above-board with excessively shady messaging (cash question bounties, "do you
need original work immediately?", etc.) I really want to say, pick one.
Embrace your inner shadiness.

Once you've admitted you're a homework-for-hire site, do something about
offers like "$20 for a 4-5 page position paper due in 4 days", which is
currently displaying on your front page. That seems ludicrously low.

